# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Dragonsoul Boon Ideas

## Mai

So, in a game I am playing with some friends in discord, my character received said epic boon from the DM. I got it a while ago, I will link the source from below. I won't distract from the topic going going into how the game is going beyond this, as I feel it's relevant. I got that boon at around level 8-10... we are now level 20. We just had apotheosis.. IDK if thats a general D&D thing, but in game, our GM has used it as something akin to the first step into divinity, breaking through mortal barriers. So we can now reach above level 20... In a gestalt game. (And despite how powerful we are at now level 20 gestalt with 3 epic boons. Our glorious GM is a master at leaving us terrified, yet somehow barely managing to survive. I am sure that we are fine, but he is very good at horrifying us.

But anyway, to the point: Having just taken the first tiny step into being a tiny step towards being even the slightest step divine, I figure it's perhaps time to ramp up the RP effects. Because he is saying the boon called "Dragonsoul" literally transforms the characters soul into a dragon. I have been roleplaying them somewhat more draconic. But with this apotheosis, I was thinking of escalating the dragon mentality. I was wondering if any of you have some advice on how to roleplay someone steadily becoming more draconic.


( Boon : https://www.gmbinder.com/share/-LgsHw4Fqlz8BdtmzM35 )

----------


## Sigreid

This is literally the plot of Skyrim.  I think it would be cool to let you unlock dragon breath weapons as you level up, all operating on the same recharge die.

----------


## Chronos

Treasure is yours.  All of it.  If you're _really_ magnanimous, you might let someone else carry some of it for you, but it's still yours.

Maybe if you ever met someone greater than you, you'd consider letting them own treasure, too.  But that's completely irrelevant, because obviously such a being does not, indeed could not, exist.  You are clearly the pinnacle of creation.

----------


## Mai

> Treasure is yours.  All of it.  If you're _really_ magnanimous, you might let someone else carry some of it for you, but it's still yours.
> 
> Maybe if you ever met someone greater than you, you'd consider letting them own treasure, too.  But that's completely irrelevant, because obviously such a being does not, indeed could not, exist.  You are clearly the pinnacle of creation.


Thats interesting. I could lean into this steadily as we continue to level up. I have already had them spend as little as they couldmanage. So they currently have 3,725 pp. So about 37k gold. I've considering having them start sleeping on it, the only problem being having their money just laying about would encourage theft.

I can speak to my DM about breath at some point. Perhaps in the mean time, I could maybe make some cosmetic changes? Hmm...


Thanks for the ideas so far.

----------


## Sigreid

> Thats interesting. I could lean into this steadily as we continue to level up. I have already had them spend as little as they couldmanage. So they currently have 3,725 pp. So about 37k gold. I've considering having them start sleeping on it, the only problem being having their money just laying about would encourage theft.
> 
> I can speak to my DM about breath at some point. Perhaps in the mean time, I could maybe make some cosmetic changes? Hmm...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas so far.


Be careful to not be THAT Player

----------

